# Draw Length Question



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have always shot a 29" DL, but recently I decided to measure my DL and see what it was. I measured my wingspan and divided by 2.5 and came up with like 29.7, so the question I have is should I go to a 29.5 inch draw with a short loop or stay at 29 and have a long loop? Or is it gonna be about the same either way? Thanks for any input.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd suggest that you get with a good coach who can see how you arrange your shot and can suggest any changes. 

Wingspan DL measurement is no more than a place to start. There are several other factors that go into establishing an archers draw length. Things like stance, alignment, peep height, even your bow's ATA can make a difference.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

d-loop is a good thing


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Howdy just because the bow says its dl is 29 that does not mean it is almost all bows very... Some long some short... I think elite bows the run real close............. You got good advice from aread...........a coach can fix that issue real fast.... Not a neighbor or know it all buddy.....


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

mike 66 said:


> Howdy just because the bow says its dl is 29 that does not mean it is almost all bows very... Some long some short... I think elite bows the run real close............. You got good advice from aread...........a coach can fix that issue real fast.... Not a neighbor or know it all buddy.....


Thanks Mike. I appreciate the imput and am currently in the process of getting myself a draw board built so that I can check the actual DL of my bow and see where I'm at with it. I recently joined Archery Lessons Online to see what kind of info I could get from that site as well as from here on AT. I really don't have any thoughts of being a tournament shooter other than maybe a few local shoots so paying big money for a coach just doesn't seem reasonable for me or my budget. I just enjoy shooting my bow and would like to do it to the best of my ability for nothing but the joy of it. I also enjoy learning what things as for as tuning can help me with my shooting. Thanks again for your response. It's greatly appreciated.


----------

